# SRAM Red Brake cable housing



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

So I just did a complete bonehead move and cut one of my brake cables too short and need to get a replacement. What brake cable housing comes with the new SRAM 2012 Red shifters? I know the shifters are labeled Gore-ride on but the brakes are labeled SRAM. Are they the SRAM slickwire or something else? Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

iKon said:


> So I just did a complete bonehead move and cut one of my brake cables too short and need to get a replacement. What brake cable housing comes with the new SRAM 2012 Red shifters? I know the shifters are labeled Gore-ride on but the brakes are labeled SRAM. Are they the SRAM slickwire or something else? Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


it's just SRAM Pitstop housing and the matching cable. it doesn't really matter what you use, really. 5mm brake housing. a brake cable. done.


----------

